# Drive belt hs55 dont fit



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Ok so i purchased an original drive belt for my hs55 but no way i can get it on. It is also a bit shorter than the current drive belt Do they come in different sizes? Dont understand a bit. Hope anyone has some info on this.









Sent fra min SM-G960F via Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Different HS55 sub-models may take different drive belts. Go to the Honda PE site and look up the correct one for your particular unit by model and serial number range: http://www.hondalawnparts.com/pages/OemParts?aribrand=HONPE#
or
https://peparts.honda.com/powerequipment#/browse/sb/hs/hs55


For example:


 HS55 TA *-* HS55-1000001-1100000 Drive belt = 22431-768-003, 22431-736-701
HS55 WA *-* HS55-1000001-1100000 Drive belt = 22432-736-701, 22431-736-003


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Thx for advice. My hs 55 has serial 1209788. It is a wheel model. 

Would that make it a hs55k2 ta blower? 

Never thought of the different hs55 models so very good input, thx!

Sent fra min SM-G960F via Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

adegrno said:


> Thx for advice. My hs 55 has serial 1209788. It is a wheel model.
> 
> Would that make it a hs55k2 ta blower?


No, if it's a wheel model, it would be a HS55K2WA and I believe the drive belt would be 22431-736-A01 (SA30).


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Ok thx for info, ordered one of those so lets see. Will post result here. 

Sent fra min SM-G960F via Tapatalk


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Ok so new drive belt is on. A bit tighter than the one I replaced but then again, that belt was well used like the picture shows.









Sent fra min SM-G960F via Tapatalk


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

After putting on new belts I used the machine this morning after this nights 15 cm snowfall, incredible what a difference with the new impeller kit installed aswell.

Throws easily 8 mtrs, moist late season snow. Wonder what it will do with crisp dry snow 

Perfect!

Sent fra min SM-G960F via Tapatalk


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello all, ok so I put on a correct new belt and tried to test if it works. But no joy. Must I have the bucket on in order to test drive belt?









Sent fra min SM-G960F via Tapatalk


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

How dumb can one be  

Sorry for abusing your time.









Sent fra min SM-G960F via Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i'm confused. one post says it worked great with new belt and then one says it doesnt work. oh, okay see that pin lock was on outside. dont feel bad . did the same thing on a Honda sprocket wheel.

was wondering why I was going in circles ( wasnt even drinking )

btw , you dont have to have bucket on to test drive. I do this all the time ; test driving , checking pulleys, idler wheel, auger brake etc. before putting bucket back on. ( have learned the hard way..........pf course )


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

screwed up recently. have a beautiful wheeled 55 with a blown engine. also have a tracked 55 with a bad drive. so switched engines . however the belts are different sizes and my auger belt is on so tight. should be 33 instead of the 31.3 I think.

cant get belt off so gonna have to remove darn bucket. not too hard but time consuming.


----------

